# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Frog / Toad identification

## fudgesical

Hi Guys,

I've lived at my house in Brisbane, Australia for nearly 13 years and I haven't seen any toads or frogs around (we dont have much gardening). Anyway in the past 3-4 weeks we've started seening these little 30mm guys running around the back yard. My neighbours have them also and are convinced they are toads and are killing them, but I'm not convinced and dont want to be senselessly killing these little guys. Other the past few weeks they dont seem to be growing much in size. Here's a pic I took with my phone below, zoomed in. Hopefully you experienced Frogologists can help me identify if its a toad or frog or even what kind it is  :Smile:  Thanks guys

----------


## AAron

It looks like a toad but you should collect one if you can because they look like a smaller type of toad. I've never seen a cane toad juvenile but they don't look like one. Would be cool if you collect one to see!

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk

----------


## fudgesical

> It looks like a toad but you should collect one if you can because they look like a smaller type of toad. I've never seen a cane toad juvenile but they don't look like one. Would be cool if you collect one to see!
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response  :Smile:  I did collect one but he got away again, havn't seen them for a few days now since its been 32+ degrees here. We've had a bit of rain lately so we'll see if they come back out

----------


## Yoda

To me he definitely looks like a cane toad juvenile. I have several Australian herpetology field guides and he seems like a match to me. It also appears to be a toad from the family Bufonidae, which the cane toad is the sole species of in Australia. Based on documentaries I've watched its not uncommon for cane toads to flood into new areas because they are an invasive species. In reality killing them has little impact on their explosive reproduction and more people have gotten hurt by killing these toads then successfully eliminating them. I completely understand why people kill them but it's not their fault they are stuck in Australia so I also feel kinda bad for them. The most humane way of killing them that I know of is throwing them all in a bag and freeze them because they are cold-blooded so they constantly adjust themselves to the temperature until they fall asleep forever. I personally wouldn't kill them because I'd feel bad if I did.

----------

